# K9 Storm vests and other options



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.k9storm.com/home.html
Experience with them?
Any other similar products I should check out?
The custom fit aspect is most appealing..I have a small dog.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> http://www.k9storm.com/home.html
> Experience with them?
> Any other similar products I should check out?
> The custom fit aspect is most appealing..I have a small dog.


$800 - $2600 for a vest? Seriously? Add $200 to put a handle on the vest? $36 to sew on a patch? 

If you don't need bullet-proof, you could look elsewhere! There are a few custom equipment makers on this board.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Jen:
What function do you need the vest to perform?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> http://www.k9storm.com/home.html
> Experience with them?
> Any other similar products I should check out?
> The custom fit aspect is most appealing..I have a small dog.


They make a very high quality vest, but the price is way out of touch with reality.
Contact www.signaturek9.com they make a very similar vest called the R.E.C.A.L.L. vest. (I know because I designed it myself) you can see some pictures of it on my website in use on some of our dogs. www.loganhauskennels.com in the training photos section. We made this vest for the K-9 guys at Blackwater and it has been tested in combat by Blackwater and the US Special Forces in Iraq and Afghanistan, it is a great vest for several hundred dollars less money than the K-9 Storm vest. They can make it to fit your dog. Do you need a ballistic vest, or just a vest for tactical rappelling?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Little more info:

I do not require any balistic materials, kevlar...etc. In fact prefer the mesh or light weight cordura ones I have seen.

I want something comfortable enough that the dog can wear it daily at work, search in it and so on. 

I would like it to be suitable for both rapelling and flying (HETS) and the ability to hold a fall (remember he is only 42 lbs!). I like how the K9 Storm vests are good for shorter hangs and also have the peice of webbing that can loop around back legs for more support if required. Currently I have various jerry rigged vests I cart around and would like to have one that can do it all.

I have seen the K9 storm vests in person on a few dogs and they were very nice. What impresses me most is the custom fit. Because my dog is small, many store bought vests are too, big, the materials are too heavy and the hardware is too bulky/heavy. 

I have received a quote from K9 Storm for what I am looking for (no picture on web, but they have a design that is not online I like). Not something in the price range an individual would pay. I am hoping to submit a receipt to my SAR group as we are buying some HETS equipment, but pretty sure they will baulk at that price and was wondering what my other options were, especially if I end up paying out of pocket.

Thanks!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Little more info:
> 
> I do not require any balistic materials, kevlar...etc. In fact prefer the mesh or light weight cordura ones I have seen.
> 
> ...


Jennifer, I really think that Signature K-9 can help you. We did a lot of R & D with different types of vests used for rappelling and Helo rigging when I was there . They will make a vest to fit your dog.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Mike,

Yes, we still have the recall harness, which sounds like it would suit your needs. Please take a look at our online catalog http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/R-E-C-A-L-L-Harness_2 and see what you think. If I can be of assistance, PM or email me.

Dave Colborn
[email protected]


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks to those who replied on this thread and privately. I have a couple options to look into now


----------

